

UK Casino's Odds on the Next Microsoft CEO - hownottowrite
http://sportsbeta.ladbrokes.com/Specials/Microsoft-Specials/Next-Microsoft-CEO-N-1z0z7huZ1z0z1etZ1z0z1em/

======
hownottowrite
If you're on mobile, the link doesn't work. You can dig into it, or you can
just look at the actual odds. :)

Stephen Elop 5/1

Kevin Turner 6/1

Steve Sinofsky 8/1

Julie Larson-Green 8/1

Qi Lu 10/1

Kiril Tatarinov 12/1

Terry Myerson 12/1

Satya Nadella 14/1

Tony Bates 14/1

Paul Maritz 14/1

Kevin Johnson 16/1

Reed Hastings 16/1

John Donahoe 20/1

Dale Lee 20/1

Vic Gundotra 25/1

Jeff Raikes 25/1

Robbie Bach 25/1

Scott Forstall 33/1

Marissa Meyer 33/1

Cheryl Sandberg 40/1

John Legere 40/1

Sir Jonathan Ive 40/1

Jack Dorsey 40/1

Bill Gates 50/1

Tim Cook 100/1

